# Sonora Driver's License



## missy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

I will be relocating to Sonora, Mexico in about three months and cannot find any info regarding getting a driver's license in Sonora. Is there anybody out there with the story about the requirements for same?

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

missy777 said:


> I will be relocating to Sonora, Mexico in about three months and cannot find any info regarding getting a driver's license in Sonora. Is there anybody out there with the story about the requirements for same?
> 
> Thank you!


Don't know about Sonora. I have both a automobile and motorcycle license for Jalisco. They are issued by the state so Sonora may be different. In Jalisco, it was pretty easy. Picture that they took, fingerprints, 10 question computer test, then a driving test of one loop around a small parking lot in their vehicle and that was it, about 30 minutes from start to finish with no advanced paperwork to mess with.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We have drivers licenses for Morelos. As I remember it (from 5 years ago), there was perhaps a 20 question paper test (in Spanish). Since my Spanish was very young at the time they allowed my wife and I to work on the exam together. There was a vision test and my license says I need glasses. There was no driving test - possibly because our US licenses were still valid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have drivers licenses for Morelos. As I remember it (from 5 years ago), there was perhaps a 20 question paper test (in Spanish). Since my Spanish was very young at the time they allowed my wife and I to work on the exam together. There was a vision test and my license says I need glasses. There was no driving test - possibly because our US licenses were still valid.


Some places don't require a driving test from anyone, at least that's the case in Mexico City.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You do have three months to worry about this, however, your US driver's license is good. After you relocate, you can head down to the Transito office and ask about the requirements of a license.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here is the Sonora website with the requirements for a driving license in that state:

Gobierno Del Estado de Sonora


----------

